# Toledo



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, has anyone any advice about visiting Toledo, especially re parking. We're thinking of going for a few days in the Autumn. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We spent a few days there in a hotel at the bottom of the hill in the old part, by the river. We parked outside on the street with no problems. There is an excellent circular bus service if you can't face walking up the hill.

Amazing place, masses of history and some wonderful museums. Many of the El Greco paintings were off being cleaned when we were there, but I think they are back in place now.

Casona de la Reyna (Toledo, Spain) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> We spent a few days there in a hotel at the bottom of the hill in the old part, by the river. We parked outside on the street with no problems. There is an excellent circular bus service if you can't face walking up the hill. Amazing place, masses of history and some wonderful museums. Many of the El Greco paintings were off being cleaned when we were there, but I think they are back in place now. Casona de la Reyna (Toledo, Spain) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor


Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Here's some good info (in Spanish). There are links and comments at the bottom of the page, too:
Aparcar gratis - Leyendas de Toledo

I had bookmarked that page for a day trip last spring, but didn't even bother parking because the weather was horrible that weekend!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Also worth visiting Consuegra, a little town about half an hour's drive to the south. It's where Don Quixote's famous windmills are, and where they grow saffron crocuses. There should still be some in October.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My parents visited Toledo two years ago and absolutely hated it so we immediately put it on the list of places we MUST visit...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's famous for steel of course, and I remember being slightly horrified by the displays of lethal weapons in the gift shops. So if you want to pick up a nice scimitar or blood-axe, Toledo's the place to go.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Brangus said:


> Here's some good info (in Spanish). There are links and comments at the bottom of the page, too: Aparcar gratis - Leyendas de Toledo I had bookmarked that page for a day trip last spring, but didn't even bother parking because the weather was horrible that weekend!


Thanks, this site tells me everything I need to know. Now to sort out the accommodation....


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Also worth visiting Consuegra, a little town about half an hour's drive to the south. It's where Don Quixote's famous windmills are, and where they grow saffron crocuses. There should still be some in October.


 We had planned to go here too, so it's good to know it's worth the visit.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Horrible place, you are better off choosing Benidorm or Torremolinos, please leave this horrible place for the people who live here. My home is 10kms from Toledo in a small, very small village that is as near to heaven as I can imagine and I thank the Lord every time I look out of my window. I have travelled to the four corners of the globe but this is the place where I want to pop my clogs. Horrible place, so stay away!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's not horrible imo
It's not a small village where I'd like to pop my clogs, but it is an interesting place to visit as Alcalaina says, and very important hisorically. It's the centre of celebrations for the 4th centenery of El Greco's death if you're interested. 
Web Oficial del IV Centenario del Greco
As we're giving personal opinions I don't like El Greco at all, but he was an important historical figure.

My own tip for the area would be Carranque a Roman villa - well worth the visit even if you've seen Roman villas elsewhere
Inicio


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> Horrible place, you are better off choosing Benidorm or Torremolinos,


On more than one occasion English people have informed me that Americans don't understand sarcasm, so I went out and purchased a sarcasm detector. The red light is blinking, the buzzer is sounding, and the needle is swinging wildly at this post.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Brangus said:


> On more than one occasion English people have informed me that Americans don't understand sarcasm, so I went out and purchased a sarcasm detector. The red light is blinking, the buzzer is sounding, and the needle is swinging wildly at this post.


Well done! Now go look up the difference between sarcasm and irony.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Well done! Now go look up the difference between sarcasm and irony.


Just checked the label and the detector is made in USA. Damn.


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

Fabulous place to visit. We stayed at the El Greco hotel which is lovely and has secure parking.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Brangus said:


> On more than one occasion English people have informed me that Americans don't understand sarcasm, so I went out and purchased a sarcasm detector. The red light is blinking, the buzzer is sounding, and the needle is swinging wildly at this post.


Really?
Mine wasn't doing anything. Maybe it was tuned in China.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

We have visited a few Roman Villas in our time but will put Carranque on our list - those mosaics look amazing. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Really?
> Mine wasn't doing anything. Maybe it was tuned in China.


Trubrit's comments seemed so "over the top," but maybe it's my own Manchegan bias.

How could anyone think Toledo is horrible?


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

GallineraGirl said:


> We have visited a few Roman Villas in our time but will put Carranque on our list - those mosaics look amazing. Thanks for the tip.


This reminds me of when I went back to Toledo about 10 years ago after studying there in the mid-1980s. I found myself constantly muttering things like "There was never a McDonald's on the Zocodover!" "That shopping mall is new!" and "Those Roman ruins weren't there in the '80s!" Ha ha. Too much free time was spent in bars and discotecas that are long gone now.


----------



## KeelyEv (Sep 23, 2014)

GallineraGirl said:


> Hi, has anyone any advice about visiting Toledo, especially re parking. We're thinking of going for a few days in the Autumn. Thanks for any help.


Hello GallineraGirl!!! 

Toledo is a beautiful city, I spent an amazing time last autumn and I will certainly go back again!The views are breathtaking - especially if you go on this little train ride from the main square - the monuments are excepcional - El ALcazar, La Catedral, San Juan de los Reyes. The thing I loved the most was the feeling I had of being back to another time in the past... amazing!

I stayed at Hilton Buenavista Toledo, an amazing hotel, which used to be a 16th-century palace. It's not in the center of Toledo, which makes it convenient for car travellers like us because it's very easy to park outside the hotel for free - although the structure offers parking itself. The historic center is only a 5 minutes ride by car but there is also a free stuttle offered by the hotel at convenient times. 

I was thinking of going this Novemeber/October for the new El Greco exhibition and apparently they are offering a discount of 40% on the second night of stay when buying the online ticket for the exhibition, which sounds perfect for us!

Here are some pictures of the structure, I'm sure you'll love it as much as I did 



















In any case, enjoy Toledo!!!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Don't go to Toledo during Semana Santa. We went there about 7 years ago as a last minute thing and everywhere was shut, so all we could do was stand there in the p*****g rain watching people dressed like a cross between the KKK and Friar Tuck take out virgins (statues, not real ones) from every nook and cranny and trounce them around the town to a beat that made Chopin's Funeral March sound as upbeat as a 90s rave. That combined with the fact our hotel was located next to Cope Radio in the plaza Zocodover really made for a fun holiday.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> Don't go to Toledo during Semana Santa. We went there about 7 years ago as a last minute thing and everywhere was shut, so all we could do was stand there in the p*****g rain watching people dressed like a cross between the KKK and Friar Tuck take out virgins (statues, not real ones) from every nook and cranny and trounce them around the town to a beat that made Chopin's Funeral March sound as upbeat as a 90s rave. That combined with the fact our hotel was located next to Cope Radio in the plaza Zocodover really made for a fun holiday.


Sounds great!!!!!!!

I second the idea to take the little train. These little train trips are very often well worth doing. I remember one in Elche that was great, it went for miles!


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, thank you all. We have now booked a lovely hotel just over a kilometre out of town with free parking. It has excellent reviews and the price was very reasonable. Because of all the helpful posts, we now know about options for getting into the city (bus, taxi, walking) and where the free car parking is, if we decided to take the car in. We also have some recommendations about when (or not ) to go, and places to visit, there and en route. We did not know about the new El Greco Exhibition but, hopefully, we can visit that too. So, I think we can say 'sorted'. Thank you all very much - have found The Forum more useful than Trip Advisor. Perhaps, we should have a section about places to visit, with advice from members?


----------

